# Gentlemen, enter the time machine...enjoy :D



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm kicking off with the *1997 IASCA Finals* - These dudes are PPI fans can't you tell?  to see other pictures just scroll to the bottom of the page.

*By the way they take a minute to load:*

Page 7 of 9 of the 1997 IASCA World Finals pictures

*Rockford Fosgate's 1999 website:*

Rockford Fosgate - Team RF : Level 1

*Wayne Harris's website in 1999:*

Wayne's World


Join the *time machine*, look through your old magazines for web pages that you no longer can find, use the *below link*...and post the web link's here for everyone to enjoy 

Internet Archive: Wayback Machine


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

*More sites...*

Car Audio Archive

*Kicker 1997 website* (little works but still cool go to page end for home page tab):

Company Profile

*Precision Power Inc. 2001 website(takes a minute to load it's 11 y/old :*

PrecisionPower

*Alpine 1998 Website:*

///// ALPINE OF AMERICA


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Man, you uncover some cool stuff in your quest to find the end of the Internet....:thumbsup:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Come on now, I posted this link 2 weeks ago !! LOL


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ahardb0dy said:


> Come on now, I posted this link 2 weeks ago !! LOL


Yes you did...I got the threads mixed up. Still fun to uncover the history of car audio. Maybe mods can combine the threads?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

No biggie


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> No biggie


Oops, Tony you can have the kudos, they can change the name to yours or link the threads. Just hope for some cool old school links in the posts.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> Come on now, I posted this link 2 weeks ago !! LOL


My Precious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk4Ntcq5uNg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

stop it... lol


----------

